# June Testers!!!



## Trying4first1

Hi Ladies!

I am on cd8 after my Dand C (2nd loss) last month. Me and DH are TTC again this month. Will see how things go! If AF is late I will be due to test at the beginning of June! Anyone else be doing the same!??

:dust: 

xxxx


----------



## Amigone

I will be a june tester. Day 12 follicle tracking is Tuesday, and so likely insemination Thursday or Friday. Clomid shortens my cycles. It's our last try. We are out of donor sperm and money then.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi Ladies. This will be our third month trying post mmc. I am on cd 3 right now so af will be due on June first. If she doesn't arrive I will test on June 2nd (if I can make myself wait that long). I tend to be a poas addict so that says it all right there...

Baby Dust to both of you!
:dust:


----------



## tinkai

hi! im on CD3 too. this is my 2nd cycle post mc. prolly testing first weekend of june if af wont caught me!

baby dustssssss to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## Bunanie

Can I join? I'm on my second cycle post D&C now, DH and I will start trying next week:thumbup:

So if af doesn't make an appearace, I'll be a June tester!

Fingers crossed!! 

Ps, noobie question, what's "cd"?:shrug::blush:


----------



## comotion89

cd 11 I have cycles ranging from 11-180 days so hahah good luck to me! but will be monitoring for ovukation fx


----------



## Trying4first1

Yayyy for more June testers!!!! :happydance: Welcome!

Amigone- i have everything crossed for you that this time everything works out for you! Sending you all of my positive thoughts!

hopeful.one- I am sure i will also be a POAS addict too hahaha. So hard not to at times. I have bought some cheapies off of eBay :haha:

Tinkai and Bunanie -I am also now second cycle post MC (Didn't try last month as had D and C) body needed time to recover. Lets hope our bodies are ready to go again!

Comotion89- Wow 180 days is a long time! Monitoring ovulation sounds like a fab idea! Fingers crossed for you 

xx


----------



## Bunanie

Keep us updated everyone!


----------



## sweetB

Hi all! I'm on my CD3 of in my 3rd cycle ttc after mmc/d&c. Hopefully I'll be able to test on June 4th. This time I'm switching up my vitamins and taking more B6 & Vitamin C to lengthen my lp.

Best of luck to you all! I'll be excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## Trying4first1

Really hoping for some BFP's on this thread!:happydance:


----------



## thumpette

Best of luck to everyone! I'm cd8- should be testing June 1st if AF doesn't make another early appearance!


----------



## Trying4first1

and to you thumped! :flower:

CD 11 here. feeling very nervous! DTD on CD 7 and again yesterday on CD 10. Maybe some more DTD at the weekend :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm cd6 today. Still waiting for AF to go away. I think hubbs and I will be bd everyday this cycle during the magic week. Really hoping it'll happen now as we would be due for a valentines baby :) 
Anyone else with me? How sweet would that be?


----------



## charlie_lael

Testing the first


----------



## charlie_lael

Omg. I'm so sorry, I thought this was the tww section. >_<

Sending dust!! I hips you all get your Rainbow babies. :dust:


----------



## thumpette

Cd 11 today. Having light ewcm today and yesterday and getting high readings on cbadvanced opk (though I got that for 7 days last cycle before I got a peak). My due date would be Feb 9th but they would induce me early because of Max so it would be anytime from Jan 19th. Max was born on Jan 12th so it would make for a very emotional month but I'll deal with that to have a precious baby in my arms &#128154;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I will be testing sometime in early June hopefully. CD9 at the moment. The boring part of the cycle! ;-) xx


----------



## Trying4first1

.hopeful.one. said:


> I'm cd6 today. Still waiting for AF to go away. I think hubbs and I will be bd everyday this cycle during the magic week. Really hoping it'll happen now as we would be due for a valentines baby :)
> Anyone else with me? How sweet would that be?

A Valentines baby will be awesome :) My last MC baby was conceived near Valentines day this year so be nice to have a baby in my arms Valentines Day next year...................:)

We are now also DTD quite a bit. Going for every other day and then day of positive OPK and day after and day after that for good measure (SMEP). On CD13 and no positive yet though :nope: Theres was us saying we were going to be casual, Just can't help ourselves! :wacko:


----------



## Trying4first1

Teeny Weeny said:


> I will be testing sometime in early June hopefully. CD9 at the moment. The boring part of the cycle! ;-) xx

I agree with you there! Once the OPKs are positive thats when the real fun starts! :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I probably have another 2 weeks until then. :-( 
Oh well, we will just BD for fun in the meantime anyway! Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> Cd 11 today. Having light ewcm today and yesterday and getting high readings on cbadvanced opk (though I got that for 7 days last cycle before I got a peak). My due date would be Feb 9th but they would induce me early because of Max so it would be anytime from Jan 19th. Max was born on Jan 12th so it would make for a very emotional month but I'll deal with that to have a precious baby in my arms &#128154;

Sounds very positive thumpette :) Hopefully your peak will come very soon! I am on CD13 and nothing yet, but I only use the cheap sticks from eBay so won't know I am about to ovulate until 12- 48 hours before hand. So just DTD every other day until then. 
I am so sorry to her about your little boy Max. The pain must have been unbearable and it must still be hard even now. I really hope that you get your rainbow baby soon. A precious little one in January would be hard, but as you say a rainbow in your arms will definitely be welcomed. Really hope you have a little brother/ sister for Max soon <3


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sounds like this thread has some + opks right around the corner. Hoping there will be lots of sticky rainbows! I still have a while to go before I get to the fun part of the cycle lol 

Thumpette: I'm sure baby Max is looking out for his mama & daddy. He will be hand picking his perfect sibling for you to raise :)


----------



## Trying4first1

lets hope so!!! :happydance: Come on sticky beans!!!! Hoping this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Amigone

Well that was a surprise.

I went in for my CD 12 ultrasound and I had a big 21x19x17follicle ready to go! Triggered that night and did the IUI 38hrs later (yesterday afternoon at 2). Lining was good, and the follicle was on my left side which is good (My right side has a lazy tube that eventually spilled during my HSG but was slow and so I don't like it).

Fingers crossed!! Test day is June 1. If it fails, we're out until we can save up for more sperm.


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, I'm really just stalking for now. I probably won't ovulate before july. I just had a hysteroscopy for fibroid removal and have pcos, so I'll take provera cd 35 and then start femara again. Hoping to ovulate beginning of july! Good luck everyone!


----------



## thumpette

Cd 13 today and got a peak opk. Didn't get to do an opk yest so it possibly could have been peak too. We bd yesterday anyway, and today. Will hopefully for the next 2 days and then skip a day and then one more for luck! Then we wait and hope! Xx


----------



## thumpette

Amigone said:


> Well that was a surprise.
> 
> I went in for my CD 12 ultrasound and I had a big 21x19x17follicle ready to go! Triggered that night and did the IUI 38hrs later (yesterday afternoon at 2). Lining was good, and the follicle was on my left side which is good (My right side has a lazy tube that eventually spilled during my HSG but was slow and so I don't like it).
> 
> Fingers crossed!! Test day is June 1. If it fails, we're out until we can save up for more sperm.

Best of luck! Lots of babydust! Xxx


----------



## jaspie

Good luck everyone! I'll be testing the 3rd week of June. I'm still in the prev cycle atm I'm due AF on Friday but we haven't been able to ttc since my mmc in Jan because my fiancé had to have surgery on his back so we've been waiting for him to recover which he now has! So we are all set to ttc next cycle woohoo! I should be ovulating in the first week of June. 
Looking forward to testing with you ladies and good luck to all of you with positive opks coming up! Here's to some summer bfps! :dust:


----------



## Linzalora

Hello! I'll be testing June 7. Good luck to everyone on O watch! This is my first cycle charting BBT.


----------



## Mrs.Knight

Testing June 10th if I don't get too anxious and test earlier lol I had a chemical pregnancy last week and what makes me really upset is that if I would've waited 3 days I would've just assumed I had gotten my AF and never even knew I was pregnant so I'm trying to not test early this cycle just in case of another cp!


----------



## tinkai

lots of love to you ladies! im pretty excited with all of us this cycle. hope indeed this is a lucky thread! :dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Well today is cd10 for me. We've been bding everyday and just waiting for ovulation. As usual I have a good feeling about this cycle. :) 

I'm hoping switching from every other day to everyday will do the trick. Anyone else doing the deed daily?


----------



## thumpette

Fair play to your energy! We were bd every second day from day 9 and then started every day once I got ov symptoms and a peak opk,. Going to dtd today and tomorrow, skip a day and go again on Thursday. Similar to smep. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SummerBaba

I am coming to the end of my 3rd cycle but am not hopeful this month as not BD as much as I would have liked. Feeling a bit fragile at the mo, I have just found out that a fifth person is expecting around me at the mo and am finding it painful. Of course am so pleased that they are pregnant but it also has a sting for me. Might take a break from here for a bit and just concentrate on me and other things&#128532;xx


----------



## sausages

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'll be testing 7-10th June depending on when I O this time. I usually O around CD14-16 and have an 11 or 12 day LP. 

I'm fortunate enough to have two rainbow babies after two losses but I'm still pretty nervous. Especially now I'm older than before - I'm 34. This is my third official cycle TTC but we've been on and off NTNP for a while. I think I counted nine cycles where we BDed and I was fertile over the last three years. I've wanted another baby for so long!! It just took a while to bring DH around :)


----------



## kariss

Hi, can I join please.. Coming from the May group :dohh:
No AF since April 11th - my cycles are all over the place since my MC in Feb..
Had 3 seperate + opks this cycle (7+ days apart) last was on 14th May :happydance: since then I've refused to use any more sticks this cycle! 

Currently 4dpo - I'll be waiting untill June 1st to test..but I'm sure AF will be here before then as I'll be 18dpo... :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

SummerBaba said:


> I am coming to the end of my 3rd cycle but am not hopeful this month as not BD as much as I would have liked. Feeling a bit fragile at the mo, I have just found out that a fifth person is expecting around me at the mo and am finding it painful. Of course am so pleased that they are pregnant but it also has a sting for me. Might take a break from here for a bit and just concentrate on me and other things&#128532;xx

I completely understand. I hope things turn around for you soon. Keep your chin up, your day will come :hugs:


----------



## Bunanie

Is anyone else's DH feeling a bit pressured? Mine does... Shouldnt have told him the dates :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My DH always feels that way! He says the only time I'm happy to DTD all the time is when we are TTC! 
Now I try and make an effort all month long to keep it regular so it's not all about baby making. Xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My DH has actually been great! After we lost little love I think we both realized how ready we are to be parents. He loves bding everyday lol but just like you teeny I definitely make a conscious effort to bd all month and not just around the fertile time.


----------



## Trying4first1

Cycle day 17 here and finally got a positive opk! Another short luteal phase for me &#128542; my cycles are always 28 days regardless :wacko:


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Hello everyone! This is my first post ever and I am in the same boat as most of you. We got pregnant in December but lost our baby in February. It was devastating as we were looking forward to being first time parents. Our first baby wasn't planned but who cares. After the loss, we realized we were incomplete as a family and needed a baby, afterall, we were planning for a September baby. At first my husband said no we would wait a couple years. A couple years?! I went from becoming a mommy to having to wait a couple years?! But I gave him space... Well after my first cycle FINALLY came (long story about my missed miscarriage) he decided he wanted that baby afterall SO that being said we are trying for our first month. I have had two cycles since the miscarriage and I am cleared for baby making! My cycle is due June 5 but I ordered 50 tests online (don't judge!) so I will start taking tests 7dpo probably! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

hopeful one,

we are also trying DAILY - ovulating or not. I decided not to track ovulation these next few months I just track my cycles... We will try daily and see what happens. We weren't trying for the first and so I am hoping we can carry that same attitude into this one but as you know, its hard when you were already expecting to not get over eager...


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

SummerBaba said:


> I am coming to the end of my 3rd cycle but am not hopeful this month as not BD as much as I would have liked. Feeling a bit fragile at the mo, I have just found out that a fifth person is expecting around me at the mo and am finding it painful. Of course am so pleased that they are pregnant but it also has a sting for me. Might take a break from here for a bit and just concentrate on me and other things&#128532;xx

I understand... I have been having the same issues... We have 14 pregnant women at my church and I have two really close family members (one being my sister) due the same time I was. They went on a family trip that I was unable to go on and got a baby shot (we have 6 under 5 in my immediate family) and included the two pregnant ones. I would have been the first by a couple weeks out of them so I would have been the furthest along in those pictures. It tore me apart when they posted it two days ago. But just remember our time is coming...


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Best of luck mommyonmymind it sound like there are many similarities in our stories. Hopefully this will be the lucky month ;)


----------



## thumpette

I said I wouldn't get overly hopeful this month but here I go again, nausea, dodgy stomach and feeling very warm and stuffy. 4dpo. Ugh I hate the 2ww! Rollercoaster!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

thumpette said:


> I said I wouldn't get overly hopeful this month but here I go again, nausea, dodgy stomach and feeling very warm and stuffy. 4dpo. Ugh I hate the 2ww! Rollercoaster!

I couldn't agree more! The 2ww is the worst. I hope it's not just in your head :) keep us updated!


----------



## jtink28

Can I join? CD 9 today, but I have short 25-26 day cycles. First day of ewcm today.


----------



## thumpette

6 dpo. Going to the toilet a lot today and having slight uti pain (early sign with Max) also having slight twinges in my side- trying not to get my hopes up! &#128584;


----------



## Bunanie

7 dpo today, having absolutely no symptoms, I'm not hopeful this month at all :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thumpette that's awesome, hopefully your BFP is right around the corner

Bunanie you're not out till the witch shows! 

Hi jtink, haven't seen you in a while. Best of luck this cycle.

AFM today ff gave me cross hairs (making me 3dpo) but I'm not convinced. I didn't have much of a temp shift at all and it's gone down a bit the last 2 days. I'm getting worried that I won't ovulate this month. I'm feeling like AF might be on her way with slight cramps and sore bbs this morning. I guess I'll see what happens with my temp tomorrow :nope:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm 3 dpo per FF. Will be testing June 1st!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm 3 dpo per FF. Will be testing June 1st!

We will be testing on the same day! Hopefully it will be a good day for us both. :)


----------



## jtink28

got my first + opk yesterday at 4pm, so i think (and feel like) i ovulated last night or this morning. we dtd last night and the 4 nights previous (hehee) so i think we're covered. just in case, we are dtd tonight too.

so i'm officially counting tomorrow as 1 dpo. i hate the tww, but i'm also so glad when i'm finally past O, you know??


----------



## thumpette

Fingers crossed for you jtink. It's great to know you were well timed and in with a good shot! Fingers crossed! 

I'm 9dpo today, started spotting on 8dpo last month so I'm glad at least my luteal phase is lengthening. Onto tissue watching now! &#128584;


----------



## Bunanie

Anyone getting possible symptoms?

I have hardly any... I could feel some mild cramping but I really don't know if I'm imagining it. I'm about 10dpo


----------



## tinkai

@Bunanie im about 7-8dpo today.. im quite positive this cycle unlike last month.. i feel pg bec. i want to be..lol.. not sure if im getting some symptoms or just imagining it! i noticed my right areola went darker than the left and they grew quite larger than normal.. ive had mild cramping too.. but still could be my imagination! i dont wanna keep my hopes too up..


----------



## Bunanie

tinkai said:


> @Bunanie im about 7-8dpo today.. im quite positive this cycle unlike last month.. i feel pg bec. i want to be..lol.. not sure if im getting some symptoms or just imagining it! i noticed my right areola went darker than the left and they grew quite larger than normal.. ive had mild cramping too.. but still could be my imagination! i dont wanna keep my hopes too up..

I know... Really don't want to keep my hopes up. I never felt this way with my last two pregnancy, I wasn't stressed about it. But after losing one, I really want to be pregnant again :cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Bunanie said:


> Anyone getting possible symptoms?
> 
> I have hardly any... I could feel some mild cramping but I really don't know if I'm imagining it. I'm about 10dpo

Not too much here but then again today is only 6 dpo. Yesterday and today I've been feeling like AF is on the way. Been having light crampy feeling off and on and been bloaty. I'm fearful that AF just might come early! I never had that feeling with my first pregnancy so idk if that could even be a symptom.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi everyone! I've been away from B and B for a while as have been on holiday and trying to give the baby thing a break. Now I'm back and obsession will kick in I'm sure :haha: 
Today I am 7-8dpo. Nothing to report symptom wise. Just peeing quite a bit and headaches but that's normal for me during both PG and AF cycles. Tested today and of course was a BFN as its way early, I just needed to pee on a stick :wacko:
Hope everyone else is doing well!? Still hoping for lots of June BFPs on this thread!! X


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been away from B and B for a while as have been on holiday and trying to give the baby thing a break. Now I'm back and obsession will kick in I'm sure :haha:
> Today I am 7-8dpo. Nothing to report symptom wise. Just peeing quite a bit and headaches but that's normal for me during both PG and AF cycles. Tested today and of course was a BFN as its way early, I just needed to pee on a stick :wacko:
> Hope everyone else is doing well!? Still hoping for lots of June BFPs on this thread!! X

I am 7 dpo as well. I am imagining all kinds of pregnancy symptoms like heavy breasts and a couple days ago there was light cramping on my lower abdomen. But to be honest, my breasts haven't lightened up much since my miscarriage in February... I too had to take a pregnancy test just because and it was a BFN but I still believe and am not disappointed yet. I just thought how nice it would be if it showed positive by some chance! I've been having super strange dreams at night (hope its a sign). AF not due to come until June 5th so I have my fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Dandi

Joining in on the fun! I'm 6dpo and plan on testing June 1st at 10dpo.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey mommyonmymind :) 
I found myself having every symptom under the sun some months but both times I've got a BFP I was totally fooled as was just like a normal AF cycle from what I can remember. However pregancies can start with v strong symptoms early on, it's so hard to tell! Only reliable sign is that positive test I find, so frustrating! Your crazy dream thing sounds positive though I must say!
Glad I'm not the only one that tested super early. It's like you know it will be a BFN but can't help yourself. 
Not sure when my AF due as its only cycle 2 post D and C. I'm guessing Sunday/ Monday based on last cycle. 
Welcome Dandi!! :)


----------



## tinkai

ha! so not alone on testing early.. tww is indeed torture.. june's almost comingggg! hope to see bfp's!!! :dust:


----------



## thumpette

Tested this morning using first response test. 11 dpo. Bfn. Devestated. &#128543;


----------



## Trying4first1

Don't give up yet thumpette. With my last pregnancy I didn't get my BFP until 14dpo with a FRER &#128522;


----------



## .hopeful.one.

You're not out until AF arrives thumpette, don't count yourself out yet. 

Today is 7dpo here. 5 & 6 dpo I had cramping. 6 dpo and 7 dpo I've had some spotting... Pink yesterday and rustish color today. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Still trying to wait 3 days to test. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## thumpette

Sounds promising hopeful one! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dandi

7 dpo here and not much of anything. Had some twingy breast pain at 5dpo and I've been tired, but not really any strong symptoms. Last pregnancy, I had implantation bleeding and cramping at 7-8 dpo, so I'm a little discouraged that that's not happening right now, but you never know so I'm still hopeful. I can't wait to test next week.


----------



## jtink28

3 dpo here, and i'm so impatient. i can't really look too much into symptoms - i have crohn's disease, so a lot of "pregnancy" symptoms could just be a crohn's symptom for me, lol. takes the fun out of symptom spotting! 

i am literally counting down the days to 8 dpo, which is when i got my last 2 bfp's (last pregnancy ended in m/c in january)


----------



## Trying4first1

Hopeful one the rusty spotring sounds promising. I had some rusty spotting about 10dpo during my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you! 
8-9dpo here. Not holding out much hope. Had some v creamy cm today, something I normally get before AF arrives :cry: 
I hate the tww, I would just rather know one way or the other x


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello ladies, I am CD21 today after my 2nd chemical pregnancy earlier this month. I O on 21, and my cbfm says so too, we will see what BBT has to say in the am! I should be joining you in the TWW tomorrow! I got my first BFP on 9 DPO, 2nd time in was 11DPO. I will test starting June 7th, which also happens to be my first wedding anniversary! 

I had a bit of a meltdown today when I thought about becoming pregnant again, just because when I saw other people's reactions to finding out they were pregnant it made me think of how I wont get that super excited right away. I'll be anxious and scared. I want it so bad, but I'm scared of it too! 

On a happier note, you all seem to have some pretty good sounding TWW symptoms! Can't wait to see you all get your rainbows!


----------



## scoobydrlp

6 dpo for me today. Nausea, sore boobs, some pulling type cramps, and lots of creamy cm. Yesterday and the day before I was exhausted for no reason. Pleeeeeaaase let this be it!

Testing tomorrow, because I have no self control.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

TinyLynne said:


> Hello ladies, I am CD21 today after my 2nd chemical pregnancy earlier this month. I O on 21, and my cbfm says so too, we will see what BBT has to say in the am! I should be joining you in the TWW tomorrow! I got my first BFP on 9 DPO, 2nd time in was 11DPO. I will test starting June 7th, which also happens to be my first wedding anniversary!
> 
> I had a bit of a meltdown today when I thought about becoming pregnant again, just because when I saw other people's reactions to finding out they were pregnant it made me think of how I wont get that super excited right away. I'll be anxious and scared. I want it so bad, but I'm scared of it too!
> 
> On a happier note, you all seem to have some pretty good sounding TWW symptoms! Can't wait to see you all get your rainbows!

So I have been thinking the same thing. That when I get pregnant again I wont be excited but I watched a youtube video of a mommy who had three miscarraiges and then got pregnant again and had a live birth. She was pregnant for the fourth time and didn't know if it would make it to full term but she said that she choose to feel joy from the moment of the positive test. She reminded us that regardless of if the baby makes it or not, it is still your baby and not getting happy about the baby doesn't help the pain you feel if you miscarry. So we should choose to feel joy for the days that deserve joy and enjoy the time you have with your baby inside you. I had a really hard time with my pregnancy because they told me early on that I was high risk and the baby probably wouldn't make it. So I didn't feel any joy at all but with my next I will choose to feel joy (even if its only for a short time). 

I understand for those who have recurrent miscarriages this may seem illogical but you kind of have to judge yourself and whats best for you. If its best for you to shut it out of your mind then do what you need to do. Its just that you never know when you could lose someone (even if its not just your pregnancy and may be someone like your husband or child). So you should enjoy the time you HAVE while you HAVE it. Just my thoughts. I wish you to have your baby you desire! And everyone else here.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes, I will do just that a lot better than I did the last time. I will try to worry less, though it will be hard. But you are so right, we can do everything in our control, and that includes our outlook. Thanks for your response!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

MommyOnMyMind said:


> TinyLynne said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am CD21 today after my 2nd chemical pregnancy earlier this month. I O on 21, and my cbfm says so too, we will see what BBT has to say in the am! I should be joining you in the TWW tomorrow! I got my first BFP on 9 DPO, 2nd time in was 11DPO. I will test starting June 7th, which also happens to be my first wedding anniversary!
> 
> I had a bit of a meltdown today when I thought about becoming pregnant again, just because when I saw other people's reactions to finding out they were pregnant it made me think of how I wont get that super excited right away. I'll be anxious and scared. I want it so bad, but I'm scared of it too!
> 
> On a happier note, you all seem to have some pretty good sounding TWW symptoms! Can't wait to see you all get your rainbows!
> 
> So I have been thinking the same thing. That when I get pregnant again I wont be excited but I watched a youtube video of a mommy who had three miscarraiges and then got pregnant again and had a live birth. She was pregnant for the fourth time and didn't know if it would make it to full term but she said that she choose to feel joy from the moment of the positive test. She reminded us that regardless of if the baby makes it or not, it is still your baby and not getting happy about the baby doesn't help the pain you feel if you miscarry. So we should choose to feel joy for the days that deserve joy and enjoy the time you have with your baby inside you. I had a really hard time with my pregnancy because they told me early on that I was high risk and the baby probably wouldn't make it. So I didn't feel any joy at all but with my next I will choose to feel joy (even if its only for a short time).
> 
> I understand for those who have recurrent miscarriages this may seem illogical but you kind of have to judge yourself and whats best for you. If its best for you to shut it out of your mind then do what you need to do. Its just that you never know when you could lose someone (even if its not just your pregnancy and may be someone like your husband or child). So you should enjoy the time you HAVE while you HAVE it. Just my thoughts. I wish you to have your baby you desire! And everyone else here.Click to expand...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I2XGKVgoLvs&feature=share

Is this the video? I have this pinned on Pinterest and I watch it every so often. It's such a powerful message and I definitely want to keep it in mind when I conceive again.


----------



## Trying4first1

Like all of you I also feel that the excitement has been taken away from me after having two MCs. I feel like I shouldn't get excited and need to put a guard up to protect myself. 
The video has made me see otherwise. No matter what guard or no guard if I loose another it will hurt like hell. So maybe we should enjoy our pregnancies as much as we can and be thankful for what we have on a day to day basis &#128522;


----------



## Dandi

Love that video! What a great reminder. I'm going to try to live by that philosophy if I get another bfp.

The urge to poas became too strong and I tested this morning at 8dpo. Super negative. I'm still hopeful though. I didn't get my last bfp until 14dpo, so I'm going to test again Monday and Wednesday. We leave for vacation Thursday morning, so I really want to know something by then, ugh! I was so exhausted last night, I fell asleep before even getting ready for bed and that never happens. Hoping it's a symptom, but prepared for it to be a fluke.


----------



## TinyLynne

Wow! Thank you SO much for sharing that video! That is truly mind changing. Thank you thank you THANK YOU for sharing that with me. It is honestly the single most helpful thing I have received from bnb. And it is so logical! 

Dandi - I leave for vacation Thursday as well! Where are you going?


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

.hopeful.one. said:


> MommyOnMyMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TinyLynne said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I am CD21 today after my 2nd chemical pregnancy earlier this month. I O on 21, and my cbfm says so too, we will see what BBT has to say in the am! I should be joining you in the TWW tomorrow! I got my first BFP on 9 DPO, 2nd time in was 11DPO. I will test starting June 7th, which also happens to be my first wedding anniversary!
> 
> I had a bit of a meltdown today when I thought about becoming pregnant again, just because when I saw other people's reactions to finding out they were pregnant it made me think of how I wont get that super excited right away. I'll be anxious and scared. I want it so bad, but I'm scared of it too!
> 
> On a happier note, you all seem to have some pretty good sounding TWW symptoms! Can't wait to see you all get your rainbows!
> 
> So I have been thinking the same thing. That when I get pregnant again I wont be excited but I watched a youtube video of a mommy who had three miscarraiges and then got pregnant again and had a live birth. She was pregnant for the fourth time and didn't know if it would make it to full term but she said that she choose to feel joy from the moment of the positive test. She reminded us that regardless of if the baby makes it or not, it is still your baby and not getting happy about the baby doesn't help the pain you feel if you miscarry. So we should choose to feel joy for the days that deserve joy and enjoy the time you have with your baby inside you. I had a really hard time with my pregnancy because they told me early on that I was high risk and the baby probably wouldn't make it. So I didn't feel any joy at all but with my next I will choose to feel joy (even if its only for a short time).
> 
> I understand for those who have recurrent miscarriages this may seem illogical but you kind of have to judge yourself and whats best for you. If its best for you to shut it out of your mind then do what you need to do. Its just that you never know when you could lose someone (even if its not just your pregnancy and may be someone like your husband or child). So you should enjoy the time you HAVE while you HAVE it. Just my thoughts. I wish you to have your baby you desire! And everyone else here.Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the video? I have this pinned on Pinterest and I watch it every so often. It's such a powerful message and I definitely want to keep it in mind when I conceive again.Click to expand...

*YES! That's it! Thank you!!* So inspiring!


----------



## Dandi

We're going to Oklahoma and Texas, which are currently federal disaster areas bc of the floods. Not my first choice, but it's my husband's grandma's 90th birthday, so we need to go. We're going to try to do a couple of fun day trips to keep it vacationy. I hope we can squeeze in a little beach trip later this summer.


----------



## Trying4first1

Ughhhh feeling out today ladies. I'm 9-10dpo and AF due in the next day or two I guess. Just v mild cramping going on and not much else. Got a feeling it's the :witch: preparing to make an appearance!!!! I want her to stay away!!!


----------



## tinkai

tested again at 10dpo and still a bfn. that was my last stick soooo im just gonna wait until af comes!!! 

praying for each other's rainbows soon! :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Don't get down yet! 

Stay away witch! You are not welcome in our lives for the next 9 months! 

A vacation is a vacation though. Sometimes it's nice just to be away for a while.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Dandi A change of scenery is always good, I'm sure it'll still be nice. Hopefully you can head out with some good news. :) 

trying4first1 stay positive, you never know!

tinkai Best of luck! You're not out yet, it's still very early.


----------



## thumpette

AF arrived today :( 25 day cycle but 11 day luteal phase this month which I guess is just about ok. Testing again around June 26th. Hoping to still get a June bfp! Xx


----------



## Trying4first1

So sorry Thumpette &#128532; An 11 day luteal phase isnt bad all! They say as long as it isnt below 10 days. Praying you get your BFP next cycle &#128522; a June BFP is definitely within reach! 
I broke down and tested again. Of course another BFN. Maybe I should just wait now to see if AF arrives which should be tomorrow or Monday


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry thumpette :( hopefully your BFP is coming soon. 

I'm on day three of spotting (now brown) 8dpo today I'm trying not to let it get me down but I'm thinking it's probably not implantation. AF is due June 2nd, I'm going crazy wanting to test already!


----------



## jtink28

so sorry about AF thumpette :(

i've always had a short-ish LP (11-12 days) and haven't had any problems falling pg. it's hard to be patient when you want that rainbow so so so badly....

atm i am 4 or 5 dpo and am feeling very crampy and yucky as if AF is going to arrive. not reading too much into it, though, because it's probably the cheeseburger me and dh had for lunch!! :haha:


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Aww sorry thumpette! It's the worse way to find out you're NOT pregnant. I'm trying to stay positive but idk if it's my month. Husband doesn't think I am. I do but I have thought that every month since the miscarriage. When I found out I was pregnant before I actually tested a week late because I seriously thought she was coming it felt like it! So there's really no way to know. I don't know if I'll get an early result because I didn't try to with my last pregnancy. I am 9dpo and have tested the last three days. (Guilty) I bought 50 strips on Amazon because I knew this would happen. Lol. I hope we start getting positives soon!!!!


----------



## tinkai

oh so sorry thumpette..

id really love to see some bfps on this thread! we all know how it feels to lose an angel.. most people around us just don't.. so i really really pray for our rainbows soon!

:dust:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I woke up with every intention of testing today. But then I realized AF is here! I'm beyond upset this cycle. My lp was only 8 days! I'm really at a loss right now. Is there something that I should be doing? Prior to this cycle my lp has been exactly 10 days every cycle. Can stress cause a period to come early?


----------



## jtink28

hopeful one, so sorry about AF. i do know that after a m/c or birth it can take awhile after your body to regulate itself. after the birth of my son, it took my cycle about 4- 6 months to get back to "normal." sometimes the only thing you can do it give yourself time. it sucks though :(


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry hopeful and thumpette. Maybe your bodies just need a little more time to be in the best shape for your rainbows. 

If you are concerned about your lp, see your OB, they should be testing your progesterone levels and will be able to help you lengthen it. B6 lengthened it for me, but I don't know that it improved my progesterone, so I'm trying that this month.


----------



## Dandi

Sorry thumpette and hopeful. It's so disappointing when af shows, but it also means you are on your way to a fresh new start on what could be your month! Praying for bfps for us all!

I'm 9dpo. Tested yesterday and today with BFNs. I don't feel overly positive about this month bc I'm missing some symptoms that I had last time, like IB and heartburn, but I've had a lot of cramping, sore boobs are coming back, and my dogs are being really clingy, so I feel like there's a chance. I'm just feeling so impatient. I normally don't start testing until 10 dpo and I didn't even get a squinted last time until 14 dpo, nor a strong bfp until 16 dpo. I'm trying to decide if I test tomorrow or just wait it out until Wednesday. So impatient!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Sorry to hear that the :witch: got you hopeful.one. It's the most awful thing ttc after a loss especially when it feels like others are falling pregnant by just looking at their partners. But on a positive note that BFP may only be a cycle away :) 
I'm due AF anytime now. No show today so far so in guessing tomorrow which would make my cycle 29 days like it was last month. It's normally 28 but I think the D and C has altered that. Good thing is I haven't spotted yet like I normally do so maybe it's sorted that out too x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Thanks to you all for the kind words. I think I'm going to see what this cycle is like before calling my dr. I'll still be testing in June though. 

Hopefully we get a bunch of BFPs on this thread soon.


----------



## jaspie

Hey ladies! Sorry about af but great to hear you're still on for June hopeful! I'm coming up to my fertile week and will be testing in the 3rd week of June. It's my first month ttc after my mmc in Jan due to having to wait because my OH had surgery. Hope to see some bfps on here very soon!


----------



## sweetB

Aww hopeful and thumpette, I'm sad for you both. But now at least the 2ww is over and you can start anew! Yes hopeful stress can shorten a woman's lp. I think that's what happened to me last month. Now I'm taking b6 and also trying to chill out a lot more. I made a playlist of fertility meditations on youtube and listen to one before falling asleep almost every night, so hopefully my lp will go back to normal! Have you been extra stressed lately?

I'm on CD 7 and my temps haven't bumped up the way they normally do. On my mmc cycle the only symptom I got in the 2ww was sore nips @ 8dpo...but I'm trying really hard not to compare that cycle to this one (so hard not to compare every cycle to that one!). Lots of luck to the ladies still in the 2ww!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

sweetB said:


> Aww hopeful and thumpette, I'm sad for you both. But now at least the 2ww is over and you can start anew! Yes hopeful stress can shorten a woman's lp. I think that's what happened to me last month. Now I'm taking b6 and also trying to chill out a lot more. I made a playlist of fertility meditations on youtube and listen to one before falling asleep almost every night, so hopefully my lp will go back to normal! Have you been extra stressed lately?
> 
> I'm on CD 7 and my temps haven't bumped up the way they normally do. On my mmc cycle the only symptom I got in the 2ww was sore nips @ 8dpo...but I'm trying really hard not to compare that cycle to this one (so hard not to compare every cycle to that one!). Lots of luck to the ladies still in the 2ww!

I am always stressed. I'm a very anxious person lol I try not to let things get to me but I can't help it. 

I actually haven't had any bleeding since first thing this morning. It's either AF gearing up or implantation. Either way, it's a huge releif to me that my lp will be at least a bit longer. I'm feeling like a crazy person this cycle!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Totally understand the being anxious part hopeful. For me it's not the TWW that is stressful, it's the literal phase and getting to the point of being able to try again.


----------



## TinyLynne

*luteal wow... Autocorrect


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

We have a lot of negatives on this thread but no positives yet. When is everyone's cycle due? Mine is June 5 so I am holding in hope but I got a negative today so I am beginning to think I'm out. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Dandi

Mine's due the 5th too. There's still plenty of hope!


----------



## TinyLynne

Plenty of hope mommy and dandy! Mine is due June 12th ish


----------



## scoobydrlp

AF is due June 5th for me. I'm 8dpo currently.


----------



## jtink28

AF is due June 9 for me. Lordy sakes alive we need some bfp's on this thread! :)


----------



## Bunanie

My af is due on 7th... I have long 33-35day cycles. So it's been more than 2 weeks since my predicted ovulation day and I tested yesterday.. BFN :(

So I'm guessing I'm out this month too


----------



## .hopeful.one.

10dpo today and I got a bfn this morning. I'm bummed, I've had some things that had me thinking this might be it. AF is due tomorrow. Depending on when She shows up and o I'll be testing again around June 27 so I'll be sticking around :) 

Baby dust to everyone! We need some BFPs and sticky rainbows!


----------



## Dandi

Ugh, I hope she doesn't show Hopeful!

Another negative for me this morning too at 10dpo. I'm not feeling completely out yet though. I'm going to test again Wednesday.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Dandi said:


> Ugh, I hope she doesn't show Hopeful!
> 
> Another negative for me this morning too at 10dpo. I'm not feeling completely out yet though. I'm going to test again Wednesday.

Best of luck!! :) my lp is usually short so that's why I'm not feeling so good about it. Your due date would be feb 12! I was so hoping for a valentines babe! Someone needs one around here ;)


----------



## jtink28

6 dpo here, the urge to test is strong, lol! i know it would be bfn no matter what at 6 dpo, so i'm going to wait until 8 dpo on Wednesday - that's when i got both my other bfp's. the tww is TORTURE.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey everyone. Well no sign of AF today at CD29. My cycles are always 28 days but last month after the D&C was 29. Did anyone else have late cycles after a D&C? I tested this am but BFN, but I am only 11dpo,12 at a push (I have a short luteal phase). I think my body is playing tricks on me as I've had all of my AF symptoms. This is so cruel :cry:


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

I didn't have a d&c I opted out to give myself time and ending up miscarrying naturally a few days later. I had a missed miscarraige. Afterwards, my cycles have been wishy washy. I really don't know when to expect my cycles as I have only had two so far. The first was unknown when it would come because of the miscarriage and the second was almost a week late. This one, I really don't know. Hopefully it doesn't ever come. ;)

Since your longest cycle post mc is 29 I would count that as the longest. Maybe its just because you ovulated late. Maybe your positive is around the corner!

I am 11dpo today and BFN... IDK guys...


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi mommyonmymind :) I normally ovulate late around CD 18 and my cycle is always 28 days. But I am guessing that this month is an off month due to the D&C. A BFP would be very welcomed but I'm not getting my hopes up as I don't feel pregnant one bit. Even if I end up with longer luteal phases after all this than that's something :) 
Praying you get your BFP too! It's not over until the fat lady sings as they say!!! Good luck and many thanks for your reply :flower:


----------



## jtink28

does anyone here want to hear the definition of insane?

because I AM INSANE. i tested today at 6-7 dpo - because i'm insane and i couldn't help myself. what's even more insane? i was totally bummed and felt "out" even though it's basically physically impossible to get a bfp at 6 dpo. I AM INSANE! 

anyone else ever feel like a crazy person while ttc???


----------



## TinyLynne

Another should be in the looney bin patient right here! Not because of testing early, I can always make it til 9 DPO (well most of the time, lol) but just because of the INSANE emotions! Up down up down, left, down, under, over...


----------



## Dandi

I've come to the conclusion that if you don't feel like you're losing your mind, you're not trying hard enough, lol. At least that's what I tell myself to make myself feel better!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so with you! Every single month I think I'm pregnant. And so far, I've been wrong. Ttc is just like a roller coaster and I feel like I'm losing my mind! I guess I must be doing it right lol ;) 
It'll all be worth it in the end.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm out! The witch got me, for real this time. I still have another shot at a June BFP so I'll be sticking around.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry to hear it hopeful. Can't wait to see your BFP later this month!!!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

jtink28 said:


> does anyone here want to hear the definition of insane?
> 
> because I AM INSANE. i tested today at 6-7 dpo - because i'm insane and i couldn't help myself. what's even more insane? i was totally bummed and felt "out" even though it's basically physically impossible to get a bfp at 6 dpo. I AM INSANE!
> 
> anyone else ever feel like a crazy person while ttc???

I started testing this month at 6dpo... I knew it'd be negative but I thought wellllll maybe... LOL. I am at 12dpo today and have been testing every morning still negatives. I didn't feel TOTALLY out until this morning. IDK... We are all insane really. I have thought I've been pregnant constantly and today I just don't think so. But our babies will come.

That being said I am not completely counting myself out yet. But I probably (maybe ;) ) won't test tomorrow.


Hopeful,
ugh! We will look forward to your bfp still being THIS month!


----------



## Trying4first1

Well I'm out this month &#128532; Looks like AF is making an appearance this eve. So gutted :cry:


----------



## TinyLynne

Im sorry trying4first :( I know we all get sick of hearing it after so many cycles, but I'm going to be cliche because it is true, you have a fresh new cycle to work with, to enjoy to try new things.... I know it sucks, but keep your head up. Can't wait to see you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks TinyLynne &#128522; just glad I'm not in limbo anymore. I thought that I may have been lucky for a while as I have had pressure and constantly peeing like in my last pregnancy. Now i know that it is a UTI so need to go and get that sorted. 
It does suck big time and each month it's just more of a kick in the teeth than the last. But I am going to try and be positive because it's only out first cycle that we have tried post D&C so it's very early days. You never know, could get a July BFP!! &#128522; Hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, I'm going crazy over here! 10dpo, getting very faint positives I think? these pictures of same test, first taken after 3 minutes, next taken after 6 minutes

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150602_141408-2_zpsfxgbwkbb.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150602_141754-2_zpso8orxikq.jpg


----------



## TinyLynne

Scooby - I see a little faint line on the top, less of one on the bottom, but still something is catching my eye. Fingers crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated! When will you take another?


----------



## scoobydrlp

TinyLynne said:


> Scooby - I see a little faint line on the top, less of one on the bottom, but still something is catching my eye. Fingers crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated! When will you take another?

I'll test tomorrow with SMU. Please be darker!


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i'm killing myself over here! 7 dpo (but could be 8 dpo, max 9 dpo - i'm saying i'm 7 dpo to be conservative) took one of those new-shaped frers this afternoon with basically no hold. waited 5 minutes, didn't see much besides that white ghost line.

put it in my drawer, came back to look (i know, i should have thrown it away) and there was a very faint pink line. i even held it away from my face about 2 feet and could still see the line. have myself convinced that this is a nasty evap, but i'm holding on to a tiny shred of hope that tomorrow morning will be a nice bright bfp. oh please please please.


----------



## jtink28

i came back and looked at it after about 45 minutes, fyi.


----------



## Dandi

Scooby, I see the faint line on the top pic too. Good luck for a stronger line tomorrow!

Jtink, fingers crossed!!! I go back and check mine later sometimes too...bc you never know! :)


----------



## TinyLynne

post a pic jtink! I had one i threw out and looked at much later, faint pink line, I knew t was too long later, but there was color to it, took a clearblue digi later (after 5 min hold, lol) positive!! 

Post the pic!!


----------



## jtink28

i attached the picture. it's dried (took it a few hours ago). i want to believe that tomorrow i'll have my true bfp, but i've had so many heartbreaking evaps and false alarms since my m/c that i'm going to say it's negative for now. :shrug:

i just took it apart, and shined my phone flashlight through it, and it's obviously pink. but.....it could still be an evap.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jtink28

that's what the new frer look like, btw! not sure how i like them!


----------



## TinyLynne

Definitely see it!!! I know you are trying not to get your hopes up, but I think we will be seeing you post a BFP tomorrow! I only got EVAPs on frers DAYS after they had been in the trash. And they had no color. The first time I was pregnant I had fished it out of the trash like 6 hours later and it was there! And it was positive. I've tried looking at them a day later on bfn cycles, they were still bfn. Only saw EVAPs when they dried!

Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

jtink- it looks awfully positive to me, but I understand what you mean about not getting your hopes up. I feel the same after my miscarriage in march.


----------



## Dandi

I see it too! I think you're going to be posting a pic tomorrow with a stronger line Jtink. Fingers crossed! Can't wait for an update.

I just had some brownish cm. Not a typical af symptom for me, but it could be something new since the d&c. Or it could be some implantation spotting? I had something similar with my bfp in January, but not exactly. Tested again tonight and still bfn, 11dpo. Maybe a bfp or af tomorrow. I'm just ready to know either way this month!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Well it looks like we are starting to get glimpses of bfp's now! trying4first1, I'm sad to see you out this month :( you'll get there hang on! Tomorrow I am 13dpo and hope to get my bfp but I haven't so far so idk.


----------



## Dandi

I had temp drop this morning. I'm guessing af is on her way. Boo! Onward to July, but I'm going to stick around and see what happens in here. :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Can't wait to see that line today Jtink!!!!


----------



## jtink28

Bfn this morning. Evap yesterday I guess. Pretty devastated. :(


----------



## TinyLynne

:( I'm sorry. I really thought that would be different. AF hasn't showed yet, right??? If not then you are still in! Pretty early to test anyway, still much much hope for you! 

Fingers crossed AF will stay away from you!


----------



## jtink28

Think I am going to stop TTC. Every month ends in depression and bitterness. After AF comes I'll be going on the pill. Good luck ladies! Wish you all the best!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

jtink28 said:


> Think I am going to stop TTC. Every month ends in depression and bitterness. After AF comes I'll be going on the pill. Good luck ladies! Wish you all the best!

I'm so sorry hun, I thought this was your month. I completely understand how you're feeling though. It's important to take time to care for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jtink28 said:


> Think I am going to stop TTC. Every month ends in depression and bitterness. After AF comes I'll be going on the pill. Good luck ladies! Wish you all the best!

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this. The road TTC is a torturous one and I have contemplated giving up after this cycle too. I have put so much time into charting, OPKs and staring at tests at every angle every day 'just in case'. I'm not sure my heart can do this for a while. 
Take a break if that's what you need, and I wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do. :hugs: xx


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry Jtink. I completely understand. I wish you all the best. This is hard stuff that not many people understand, and if you ever just want to talk, let me know.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Trying4first1

AF came with full force today. So feeling rather emotional and down in the dumps (pathetic I know) I guess I was hoping for that lovely :bfp: I really miss being pregnant and I guess I was hoping too much that it would happen right away. I'm fed up of being patient!! ........Well onto next cycle now, I will start a July testers thread just incaee the evil :witch: claims anyone else this month (let's hope not!). Wishing you all the best of luck and I will be stalking you all still, in hope of seeing some :bfp: updates! :happydance: x


----------



## Trying4first1

Jtink I am so sorry to hear that you are feeling that way :hugs: I feel like giving up to for a while. It only my second AF since my D and C but already its getting me down. I am not the happy person I used to be at times and I feel that TTC is taking over my life. Maybe if taking time for yourself is what you need? Its a brave decision but one that may benefit you in the long run. I wish you all the best


----------



## Trying4first1

Dandi said:


> I see it too! I think you're going to be posting a pic tomorrow with a stronger line Jtink. Fingers crossed! Can't wait for an update.
> 
> I just had some brownish cm. Not a typical af symptom for me, but it could be something new since the d&c. Or it could be some implantation spotting? I had something similar with my bfp in January, but not exactly. Tested again tonight and still bfn, 11dpo. Maybe a bfp or af tomorrow. I'm just ready to know either way this month!

Hey DandI. I had exactly the same at 12dpo but turned out the be AF for me. Boooooo!!! However I do spot most months but just not that late (Didn't realise my cycle would be 3 days late this month) But it is good timing for implantation so could go either way! The D and C has really done weird things to my cycle, all these new symtoms, AF arriving late, its torture! Fingers crossed yours is a :bfp: Sounds like it could be if you never have that before AF!!!! :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Trying - being emotional is not pathetic at all, so don't believe that for one minute. It's normal to feel sad, mad, cheated, angry, lonely and so many more things in these positions.

There is hope for everyone in this thread, and you all have my support and prayers. Do what you all have to do, if that means life style changes, therapy, medication or even time off for yourself, then do it. We all completely understand the feelings that go with this. 

Best wishes and fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Trying4first1

Thank you TinyLynne :flower: you are right, it is ok. I'm just being too hard on myself. I didn't realise how much getting AF after everything would hurt so much. I hope it gets easier as time passes as don't want to feel like this every month. Ohhhh yes sooooo many emotions all of the time. I feel like I'm on a roller coaster! 
It's great that there is so much support on here and it helps that we all know what each other is going through. I believe that one day we will all have our rainbows, no matter how stormy the ride. It's just riding the storm that's is the hardest part. 
I'm going to concentrate on my slimming next cycle and I've made the decision not to use OPKs next month to see if that helps reduce stress levels (my doctor said they cause more stress). I can feel the crazy ttc lady coming out, I need to reign her back in :haha:


----------



## TinyLynne

See, OPKs and temping and stuff don't stress me out, I find them fun and exciting! I am an engineer, so I love tests and results and charts and analyzing, lol. I did go a couple of months without doing it, but I found I enjoyed knowing what was going on, especially one cycle I was sick and took meds that messed my ovulation up and pushed it back. 

But if they stress you out, don't do them for a bit. We all need to take some time to relax, because yeah, who knows how long the storm is. 

Good luck!


----------



## jtink28

my DH talked me down from the ledge today, lol. i was just ready to be done, but....he's not. he wants another child, he wants our son to have a sibling. i've just felt so horrible since the miscarriage in january - i just want to be pregnant as soon as possible, and i think that the opk's, early testing, worrying and stress is just too much. my DH and i agreed to keep trying for a few more months, but no opk's, no early pregnancy tests, no worry. we're going to start acting as if our son will be our only child. if another comes in a few months, that's a bonus. i think i need to stress less. the whole "a watched pot never boils" thing.

it doesn't help that i have crohn's disease, and stress can cause me to flare up...which i am today. so i've been crying and sitting on the toilet all day, lol.

i DO know that if i have another baby, it will be so special. i won't ever take for granted getting pregnant. i'll be more sensitive to people with infertility and miscarriages. every moment will seem so much more special because the next one will be a miracle.

sorry about the rant.


----------



## TinyLynne

That is so beautiful Jtink. Wishing you and your DH all the best. And yes, this is super hard, but imagine how much we will appreciate our babies when they come, and they will. I know it.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Jtink, I am glad you chose to go the taking it easy route instead of the taking it off route. I think you just need a break and just try to keep your mind busy. 

For me, this is my very first month actually trying hard to conceive and honestly its stressing me out. I am not charting or doing OPK's. We are just hitting every day and I cant stop early testing and analyzing everything! And I'm just so sure AF is coming. Feeling so bloated today and cramping... 13 dpo with a BFN and cycle due on the 5th so I just know I'm out and completed devastated... This will only be my third cycle since the miscarriage and I know people wait longer and I feel so selfish complaining. I just want my BFP before my "would have been" due date on September 11th... I think it would help me get through that day...

Anyone else working towards the BFP before the would have been due date?


----------



## jtink28

mommyonmymind, i get it. my due date was august 14th. i want my bfp so badly before then...


----------



## TinyLynne

Mommy - I know I would sure like that. But I need to get there by August 19th. I really hope this is it now, because I will only have 2 cycles, maybe. In the end I don't care when it is, I just wish I knew ahead of time that it WOULD happen for sure. If someone told me, 1 year from now I'd be pregnant again then fine. But I would relax and have fun til then. Just doesn't work like that....


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

TinyLynne said:


> Mommy - I know I would sure like that. But I need to get there by August 19th. I really hope this is it now, because I will only have 2 cycles, maybe. In the end I don't care when it is, I just wish I knew ahead of time that it WOULD happen for sure. If someone told me, 1 year from now I'd be pregnant again then fine. But I would relax and have fun til then. Just doesn't work like that....

Yeah I totally agree! I need that assurance that a baby is in my future. Which I know regardless a baby is in my future one way or another but I still PHYSICALLY long for carrying a baby. Well another one. My first was an absolute blessing even for the short time I carried her/him.


----------



## Dandi

Absolutely on the due date. I feel like being pregnant again by then is the only way I'm going to make it through that time without a complete breakdown. Praying that we all have healthy, growing babies in our bellies before the would-be dates!


----------



## travelgurl

Hi all. I'm new and late to the party. Wondering if I can join. MMC in March and this is my first cycle trying. My opk never really revealed a clear positive this cycle so we just dtd anyway everyday since Saturday. I think I'm 3po, but I'm not sure as my cycle has been pretty screwy since the MC. Hoping to test in a week! Wishing all my best to all those in this group.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm also despritely hoping for a BFP before my due date. It's august 6th so I'm running out of time. I'm with you jtink! I actually threw away my thermometer today. It's too emotional when we're trying so hard. My charts are always so pretty and I get my hopes up too easily. We're still going to try but we are taking things back a notch or two. I think the stress is getting to me and might be hurting our chances. 

Hopefully this thread gets some BFPs soon :)


----------



## Bunanie

jtink28 said:


> my DH talked me down from the ledge today, lol. i was just ready to be done, but....he's not. he wants another child, he wants our son to have a sibling. i've just felt so horrible since the miscarriage in january - i just want to be pregnant as soon as possible, and i think that the opk's, early testing, worrying and stress is just too much. my DH and i agreed to keep trying for a few more months, but no opk's, no early pregnancy tests, no worry. we're going to start acting as if our son will be our only child. if another comes in a few months, that's a bonus. i think i need to stress less. the whole "a watched pot never boils" thing.
> 
> it doesn't help that i have crohn's disease, and stress can cause me to flare up...which i am today. so i've been crying and sitting on the toilet all day, lol.
> 
> i DO know that if i have another baby, it will be so special. i won't ever take for granted getting pregnant. i'll be more sensitive to people with infertility and miscarriages. every moment will seem so much more special because the next one will be a miracle.
> 
> sorry about the rant.

I can't agree more.. After losing our little boy to T13, I just cant wait to be pregnant again... It doesn't help that all my mummy friends all had birth announcements for their second child. I haven't been to the ttc section of the forum until recently. Previously, I didn't test, and didn't even think about testing until my AF is a good few days late, but this time, I am OBSESSED with it.
I too, will NEVER take pregnancy for granted anymore. 
I had a BFN abt 4 days ago, af is due in 2 days apparently. So I am just waiting for the witch to show....
Hopefully there will be some bfp on this thread!!


----------



## tinkai

hi ladies.. af showed today so im out again.. :( i think im gonna stay away on actively ttc bec. i think it's stressing my mind and body out... i hope we'll have our rainbows soon.. having af every month while expecting bfp is just devastating.. 

take care ladies!

:dust:


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry tinkai, do whatever you feel you need to do. And good luck!


----------



## jtink28

I took this last Clearblue this morning just to get it out my house. A faint line appeared right away, and I took this picture at the 5-minute mark. 

I know, I know...it's blue dye. I'll get a frer today. What do you guys think? I put the untweaked one and a tweaked one up for you to line-spy with me.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5587.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 15









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bunanie

Jtink28, why don't you get a digital so you would know for sure?


----------



## jtink28

Well I got a bfn yesterday so I think a digital wouldn't be positive yet?


----------



## TinyLynne

I see something catching my eye in the first, but not in the second. But you are right, blue dye tests suck. After the first pack I bought of them, I never bought anymore. Anxious to see your FRER!


----------



## Bunanie

Ooh, oops, I didn't know that digital is less sensitive. 
Fx for your bfp jtink!


----------



## sweetB

I was so sad to read all your stories of disappointment :(. I can totally relate to wanting to get a BFP before your old due date because I feel the same way! My temp is dropping (I think?) and I don't have any pg symptoms at all so I feel out too. If AF comes I will meet some of you ladies in the late june/july testing group! 

As a side note, reading all your words made me think to share an online interview series/fertility summit that has been helping me feel more positive this week. It's called "conscious conception"- its about the mind-body connection in fertility. If you're into alternative healing, whole living, nutrition, etc. it could be interesting to you! It already helped me uncover some subconscious fears I have that are making me more stressed than I need to be during this rough journey. They're on day 4 today but you can listen to the interviews that have already been posted still. Here is the link: https://www.consciousconceptionsummit.com/ (if it's not for you, just ignore, but hopefully it can help someone out there!!)


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks SweetB! I will have to watch those while waiting for my flight later on. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Trying4first1

TinyLynne said:


> See, OPKs and temping and stuff don't stress me out, I find them fun and exciting! I am an engineer, so I love tests and results and charts and analyzing, lol. I did go a couple of months without doing it, but I found I enjoyed knowing what was going on, especially one cycle I was sick and took meds that messed my ovulation up and pushed it back.
> 
> But if they stress you out, don't do them for a bit. We all need to take some time to relax, because yeah, who knows how long the storm is.
> 
> Good luck!

I used to find them fun, but nearly a year later I just feel like I need a break. However knowing me curiosity will get the better of me and I will use them :haha: I am going to try and stay away from them if I can though as be good to try a month without them and see if my doctor was right! 
As you also said about knowing when we would fall pregnant, I thought that to myself just the other day! if I knew that I would fall pregnant in six months time I would feel so much more relaxed and just get on with life in the meantime. It's the anxiety of what if and when will it happen that's driving me mad. Wish ttc was easier! Some people make it seem so easy. It amazes me how women actually get pregnant and stay pregnant. It's a miracle! This has all opened my eyes for sure.


----------



## jtink28

bfn on frer, so looks like the clearblue was either a fluke or it was more sensitive. either way, i'm not testing anymore. i'm too stressed.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry Jtink. 

Trying - I tried to stop for a couple of months too, I stopped temping, but it ended up making me more stressed that I couldn't confirm ovulation. And I too just get so curious!


----------



## jtink28

i looked at the frer just now, and there's a faint line. could be an evap, but who knows. i only tested on a 2 hour hold (because i have a poas sickness, lol) and the pee was pretty clear. honestly, maybe i'm nuts (and i bet i am, and i'll get AF right on time) but i think the clearblue this morning was right, and i think i may be pregnant. i'm hoping so. i'm going to hold off testing for a day or two just in case. this cycle just feels different to me. who knows? could be wrong. i'm ok either way.


----------



## jtink28

This is my untweaked frer after a 2 hour clear-wee hold (I drank a soda about 20 minutes before peeing too)

Think I see a faint line but I'm awful at line eye and tweaking.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jtink28

This pic was taken after 10 minutes.


----------



## Trying4first1

TinyLynne said:


> Sorry Jtink.
> 
> Trying - I tried to stop for a couple of months too, I stopped temping, but it ended up making me more stressed that I couldn't confirm ovulation. And I too just get so curious!

Haha. Yes I can see that happening to me! I don't temp but use OPKs to see the rough time of ovulation! Hmmmm maybe I should challenge myself not to POAS before AF due instead!? :haha:


----------



## Trying4first1

jtink28 said:


> This is my untweaked frer after a 2 hour clear-wee hold (I drank a soda about 20 minutes before peeing too)
> 
> Think I see a faint line but I'm awful at line eye and tweaking.

I think I see it too! Best thing to do is to wait 48 hours and test with FMU. Good luck! :)


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Jtink,

I think you should try to call in and get a blood test? When is AF due? How many DPO?


----------



## jtink28

lol, my doctor would laugh me out of his office if i called and asked for a blood test at 9dpo. AF is due either june 8 or 9 (i have 25-26 day cycles). so i have a few days left. if AF was late, and i was still getting weird almost + or negative tests, i would call, but i don't think it's time for a blood test yet. i didn't do betas with my DS or my miscarriage, either.


----------



## Dandi

I think you're pregnant jtink. ;)

Af showed today for sure, so I'm out for June. Hoping for lots of bfpsfpr you ladies this month! I'll be around in the July test forum!


----------



## jtink28

dandi, sorry about AF :( that sucks. but july would be a perfect month for a bfp! :)

i really hope i'm pregnant. i got my other two bfp's at 8 dpo at night, so with today being 9 dpo and mixed results, i'm skeptical. but...i know that you can get bfp's on other days, and that every pregnancy is different. i hope so. 

thanks for your lovely, kind words yesterday and today ladies. it really means a lot.


----------



## TinyLynne

That is a BFP Jtink! I didn't even have to open the pic to see that pink line!! Eeeeek!!!! Exciting!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Jtink- frer looks positive to me!

Bfn for me yesterday, haven't tested today because my temp has been down past 2 days. AF due tomorrow.


----------



## jtink28

just took my last frer. 

i think it's positive.


----------



## travelgurl

Very cool jtink!


----------



## jtink28

you guys can see this right?! it's light pink in real life, obviously darker than yesterday.

oh god please be real and please be sticky.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TinyLynne

Post it! Post it! Post it!!!!! (And a digital!!!!) sorry - I'm really no help to poas addicts, lol.


----------



## TinyLynne

Yes I can see it!!! Go get bloods done! Congrats!


----------



## jtink28

i have a digital that i'm saving for sunday. i'm so broke right now, i won't be able to test every day until pay day next week. boooooo.

my doctor won't do betas for me. which, honestly, i'm kindof glad about, because now that would stress me out, waiting for numbers. 

OMG, it's PINK in real life. even my DH can see it! OMG.


----------



## jtink28

you can hardly see it on that stupid picture, but it's there in real life, much darker. it's obviously darker than yesterday (which was so faint it doesn't count as a bfp!)


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

I definitely see that one.. Wasn't sure about the others lol. But that is a positive to me. I would just wait like you said and take the digital. Not sure where you live but if you have a carespot in your city they will do a beta for you all you have to do is go in there.


----------



## jtink28

no carespots near me, bummer. not going to do betas, i think. i think i'm just going to relax and try not to stress. if things go wrong, a beta can't save it. for now, for today, i'm pregnant, and i'm going to to try to enjoy it without being a nervous wreck, lol.

we'll see how it goes :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

jtink28 said:


> no carespots near me, bummer. not going to do betas, i think. i think i'm just going to relax and try not to stress. if things go wrong, a beta can't save it. for now, for today, i'm pregnant, and i'm going to to try to enjoy it without being a nervous wreck, lol.
> 
> we'll see how it goes :)


Yay!! Huge congratulations Jtink! You take care of yourself. Wishing you a happy and very healthy 9 months :)


----------



## thumpette

Wow Jtink! Just reading back over the last 10 pages of this thread- what a rollercoaster you've had! Congrats!

Im CD 7 now- decided to not temp again this month but really paranoid that im not OV now so I think I will next month if nothing this cycle. 

Will start OPKs tomorrow. Love this part of the month where there is all hope and also theres something you can do about it!

Did a mini marathon on Monday in aid of Feileacain who are the Irish stillbirth and neonatal death charity. Was all very emotional because 8 people (including my sister) initially promised they'd do it with me in Max's name and every one of them dropped out for one reason or another- some without even telling me. 

Anyway I did it with one of the girls from my support group and also my best friend (who hadnt thought i wanted her to do it at first) and it was lovely to remember Max and wear a tshirt with his name. Had really bad AF cramps and was bleeding quite heavily but managed to jog the whole 10k so very proud of myself!
 



Attached Files:







fb2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









fb.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TinyLynne

So beautiful Thumpette. Sorry so many people disappointed you. you should feel so proud of what you accomplished. Bless you.


----------



## Trying4first1

thumpette said:


> Wow Jtink! Just reading back over the last 10 pages of this thread- what a rollercoaster you've had! Congrats!
> 
> Im CD 7 now- decided to not temp again this month but really paranoid that im not OV now so I think I will next month if nothing this cycle.
> 
> Will start OPKs tomorrow. Love this part of the month where there is all hope and also theres something you can do about it!
> 
> Did a mini marathon on Monday in aid of Feileacain who are the Irish stillbirth and neonatal death charity. Was all very emotional because 8 people (including my sister) initially promised they'd do it with me in Max's name and every one of them dropped out for one reason or another- some without even telling me.
> 
> Anyway I did it with one of the girls from my support group and also my best friend (who hadnt thought i wanted her to do it at first) and it was lovely to remember Max and wear a tshirt with his name. Had really bad AF cramps and was bleeding quite heavily but managed to jog the whole 10k so very proud of myself!

Hi thumpette! Def in the good bit of the cycle! I'm on CD4 so just chilling for now. Prob good not to temp. Too stressful. I'm not using opks this month to see if it helps my stress levels. 
Well done for still carrying on with your run even though so many people let you down. Definitely a reason to feel proud &#128522;


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

I knew I've been out this round for a while but today it is official. AF was due yesterday and showed up today. So I've officially had three cycles since the mmc in February. They are all over the place but atleast I wasn't a week late this time.

Jtink, I agree. You are pregnant. 

To everyone else still waiting for their BFP, it will come! We have to believe it will come.

I'm on to the July thread.


----------



## drjo718

MommyOnMyMind said:


> I'm on to the July thread.

Can you link the July thread please?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

How amazing thumpette :) 

Is anyone going to be testing late June with me!? AF is due around June 25th so I'm going to test the 27th if it doesn't show before...


----------



## thumpette

I'll be testing on the 26th. Fingers crossed for bfp buddies!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

thumpette said:


> I'll be testing on the 26th. Fingers crossed for bfp buddies!

Oh good. I was hoping I wouldn't be the only one. Fx!


----------



## Bunanie

:growlmad: 
My af is 3 days late and still BFN. 

What should I do ladies? Any advice?


----------



## TinyLynne

Faintest I've ever seen (and that's saying something) line on FRER yesterday morning. Still super faint today, I think it looks about the same, hubby said it is a little darker. Not sure if I should ask for betas or not.... I wish the lines were just a little darker, maybe i should wait???


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Here is the link to the july thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2316649-calling-all-july-testers.html

TinyLynne: How many DPO? Post a pic :) I would say wait maybe just another day?

Bunanie: How have your cycles been since ttc? I've only had three so far since the miscarriage and the first we didn't know when it would come, the second was a week late and the third was one day late so they are all over the place. I would go with your longest cycle. So if your longest cycle was 3 days late and you are still testing negative maybe call your doctor? If your longest cycle was a week late and you are three days late I would wait til I was a week late. Best of luck to you!


----------



## TinyLynne

There but still light this morning (11dpo).... Then I went crazy woman and went to the store on lunch and bought more and took one! Lol. It's a much darker one! BFP cycle after chemical! I'm telling you, we are now 2 for 2 using Preseed!!! 

Happy to be pregnant again at this moment!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Trying4first1

Yay for BFP TinyLynne!!!! :happydance: Definitely enjoy it as you are pregnant today and thats all that matters! (i am going to take this advice for myself next time) 
H&H 9 months!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks! It's a little hard to not be scared, but honestly, I am wayyyyy more calm now than I was the last time. Not because I'm not scared, but just because of the change in perspective! I'm sure you will get your chance to try it out soon!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

It is a good perspective to have. Worrying doesn't stop bad things from happening in life so we may as well enjoy what we have! Thank you, I hope so too miss being pregnant so much. Hoping 3rd time lucky!!! :flower:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

TinyLynne said:


> There but still light this morning (11dpo).... Then I went crazy woman and went to the store on lunch and bought more and took one! Lol. It's a much darker one! BFP cycle after chemical! I'm telling you, we are now 2 for 2 using Preseed!!!
> 
> Happy to be pregnant again at this moment!

Yay!! Huge congratulations to you! :dance:


----------



## Bunanie

MommyOnMyMind said:


> Here is the link to the july thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2316649-calling-all-july-testers.html
> 
> TinyLynne: How many DPO? Post a pic :) I would say wait maybe just another day?
> 
> Bunanie: How have your cycles been since ttc? I've only had three so far since the miscarriage and the first we didn't know when it would come, the second was a week late and the third was one day late so they are all over the place. I would go with your longest cycle. So if your longest cycle was 3 days late and you are still testing negative maybe call your doctor? If your longest cycle was a week late and you are three days late I would wait til I was a week late. Best of luck to you!

Thanks for replying! AF arrived today, I'm just relieved that I'm not stuck in limbo lol... Gotta try harder next cycle!


----------



## TinyLynne

And it's gone. Betas today to confirm. This isn't just bad luck.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

TinyLynne said:


> And it's gone. Betas today to confirm. This isn't just bad luck.

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this honey. Life has been so cruel to you. Hopefully the specialist will run and few tests and FX'd it's something easily sorted for a sticky bean. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Trying4first1

TinyLynne said:


> And it's gone. Betas today to confirm. This isn't just bad luck.

Oh TinyLynne! I am so sorry to hear this! I know chemicals are common but after 3 it can't just be bad luck surely!? Definitely see your GP and see if they can run some tests. Life really is cruel :hugs: X


----------



## sausages

I'm so sorry Tiny. xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can jump in here. I had a smiley OPK tonight, so tomorrow is O and I'll be testing around 26th or 27th.

This is my first full cycle after a 7-week miscarriage in April -- sixth one, though not consecutive.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry Tiny :hugs: 

Invivo we will be testing buddies. AF is due the 26. I'm going to try to wait till the 27th to test.


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

TinyLynne said:


> And it's gone. Betas today to confirm. This isn't just bad luck.

I just saw your positive and it was a clear positive... :( Ugh. Are they going to run any tests?


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

Bunanie said:


> MommyOnMyMind said:
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the july thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2316649-calling-all-july-testers.html
> 
> TinyLynne: How many DPO? Post a pic :) I would say wait maybe just another day?
> 
> Bunanie: How have your cycles been since ttc? I've only had three so far since the miscarriage and the first we didn't know when it would come, the second was a week late and the third was one day late so they are all over the place. I would go with your longest cycle. So if your longest cycle was 3 days late and you are still testing negative maybe call your doctor? If your longest cycle was a week late and you are three days late I would wait til I was a week late. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Thanks for replying! AF arrived today, I'm just relieved that I'm not stuck in limbo lol... Gotta try harder next cycle!Click to expand...

I am also out this month and looking forward to (hopefully) a March baby. Come join us in our July forum. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2316649-calling-all-july-testers.html


----------



## Sugden88

Hi.....

il be testing on the 20th of June...hoping this is the month. Have tried extra hard, used preseed for the first time too. My due date would have been the 27th and im already getting so down about it. i was so sure id be pregnant befor my due date...its upsetting.
2.5 years trying and nothing to show for it apart from a painful mc.....

so..... keeping everything crossed this month!! 

so sorry for eveyone's losses :( 

xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hello, everyone (and hi again Sugden xx). Do you mind if I join? I went on a tww thread, but I think ttcal is the only place for me. I'm 9dpo and am trying to hold off testing until the 18th. This is my 3rd cycle trying after a loss.

I'm so sorry for Tiny's and everyone's sad news. GL to everyone.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

TinyLynne, I'm so sorry to hear that. Do you plan to push your doc for some investigations to see what's going on?

.hopeful.one., hoping for good news for both of us on the 26th.


----------



## Sugden88

Hi AnnieMac :) hope ur well love x

my thoughts are going out to you tiny :( awful time, just awful xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sugden, 20th June is my daughter's birthday (and she was a rainbow baby), so I'm hoping the day carries good vibes for you. It's hard when your due date gets so close and you still aren't pregnant.

Welcome, AnnieMac, and best of luck holding out til the 18th!


----------



## thumpette

So sorry tinyxxx

So I finally got a positive opk yesterday (day 15) so hopefully ov today. Hubby is half dying with man flu but I'm pumping him with hot whiskeys to keep him in action! Worried that the late ov might mean my luteal phase is still fecked- haven't gone beyond a 26 day cycle so hoping I will this time!


----------



## Sugden88

InVivoVeritas- thanks for those kind words :) hoping it carries some luck for me then! 

AnnieMac.... 2 days left.. keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## AnnieMac2

How is everyone doing? Fx that someone pops on with good news. Anyone testing tomorrow?


----------



## Sugden88

AnnieMac2 said:


> How is everyone doing? Fx that someone pops on with good news. Anyone testing tomorrow?

well... AF due on Sat.. so il start testing on friday i think. i dont want to do it wed as im sure it will turn negative and then il be a grump cow all day haha. 

friday.... (with a chance of maybe Thursday!) lol :thumbup:

when are you testing?? we MUST get a BFP for fathers day! xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Yeah, I've decided testing too early is way too stressful. Was going to test tomorrow but now might hold out another day. Yay Father's Day bfp's!


----------



## AnnieMac2

So much for holding out. But I got a bfp. Cautiously optimistic and trying not to panic!


----------



## Trying4first1

Just looked at this thread as its good to see how everyone is doing even though June wasn't my month. 
Congrats Annie!!!! :happydance: How many dpo are you!? Exciting!


----------



## thumpette

Congrats Annie! Brilliant news! I'm 4dpo now tho not feeling hugely optimistic I oved at all cos I had no ewcm. Fingers still crossed tho- if no AF by next Weds I'll test!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Congrats, AnnieMac, that's fantastic news!


----------



## Sugden88

Oh my god!!!! AnnieMac!!! Congratulations!!! Im in shock fir U! So so pleased xxx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thanks everyone. You're such sweeties. I'm about 15dpo. I have to go into the doctor already on Wednesday because I have a clotting disorder that I recently learned about. I'm assuming this is sort of just a planning meeting because you can't see anything at 4.6 right. I might refuse a scan if it's offered.

Well, a new kind of anxiety from ttc that hopefully I'll get used to. In the meantime, I'll be cheering you all on to distract myself!!! XOXOXO


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thumpette, I have no symptoms and the ewcm was nothing impressive. And I barely had symptoms last time, but I don't think it was because it was doomed. I had plenty of hcg to be getting symptoms. Don't count yourself out! No one's the same and some of us don't get many signs.


----------



## Trying4first1

Good luck at the docs Annie! Your right about symptoms, some of us take a while to get them. I did with both of my angel babies, but like you say I don't think it's because they were doomed I think it is because we are all different as you say. Got everything crossed for you! Hoping we will all be joining you in the pregnancy club soon xx


----------



## thumpette

Thanks Annie! You never know! In the meantime it's always a boost to hear good news! Xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats Annie! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thumpette, I just looked at your blog. It's so nice to have such a good writer share their beautiful perspective: painful, beautiful, or a combination of both. I got chills and cried a little. What a gorgeous baby. xo


----------



## NZKiwi

AnnieMac I saw your name on this thread and popped in, so happy to read you got your bfp!!!!!! This is great news congrats!!! In sure you will have a happy and healthy 9months!!


----------



## thumpette

Thanks Annie, writing has helped me a lot, and it's my way of remembering Max and sharing him. He was so beautiful- such a surreal moment after he was born, just love and joy and pride and devestation. Hopefully he'll have a little brother or sister soon and they'll know all about him. Hope you are keeping well! Xxx


----------



## Sugden88

im out ladies. AF showed on time.

but im going to stop for a while. cant really cope with this every month. im sure il pop up again at some point. xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sugden88 said:


> im out ladies. AF showed on time.
> 
> but im going to stop for a while. cant really cope with this every month. im sure il pop up again at some point. xx

Sorry hun :hugs: I completely understand. It really takes a toll when you want something so bad that never seems to happen. Best of luck.


----------



## thumpette

Sorry to hear that Sugden- well done for being brave enough to take a step back, I hope when you've had some time and try again it happens quickly xxx


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, Sugden.

No one should have to live month to month like this. I look forward to seeing you on here again though! Massive hugs.


----------



## Trying4first1

I agree with thumpette. Taking a step back is brave. Wishing you a lovely break from it all and everyone on BandB will be here for you when you return x


----------



## thumpette

I'm 8dpo today, feeling a bit symptomy but I always do- wishful thinking I think! Have a slight stinging pain when I pee which was an early sign with Max. Had some pinching pain yesterday quite low on my left hand side, also (pardon tmi) but weirdly craving sex! Been so used to ov focused sex and hadn't really been bothered apart from that- but very different today! According to ff AF is due on weds. That'd only give me a 10 day luteal phase. If no sign on weds I'll test thurs morning. Still don't think I oved this month so trying to be realistic


----------



## jumpingo

was just browsing BnB yesterday and came across this thread, with lots of names i recognize.

:wave::wave::wave:


and thumpette, i have just spent the last 2 days reading your blog from start to finish. i am so sad and angry for what happened to Max and you and your husband. life is just so unfair. i cried so many times. your writing is beautiful and heart wrenching. i am so glad you and your husband have been able to lean on each other and hold each other up. i can see the love you have for each other and for Max in all your photos. you are doing an amazing job at honoring Max. i know you don't know me, but i am inspired by you and your story. so, thank you for sharing.:hugs:


----------



## thumpette

Wow thanks so much Jumpingo. I feel so honoured when anyone takes the time to read- especially since it's getting a bit epic! It means more people know Max and care about him- that's the only way I have of keeping him alive somehow xxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Jump :happydance: Hope all is going well with you!? I am back here.... again.Praying for a rainbow. I have hope though and am not going to give up xx


----------



## tillyttc

Thumpers I have read your blog start to finish was heartbreaking and inspiring at the same time I sat and cried ! He is a adorable little man and the picture you had done were breathtaking , I take my hat off to you and your husband your the bravest !!! I hope you both get what your both deserve to be blessed again with another beautiful child who aim sure will grow up loving max as much as you both do ! I wish to say thank you for sharing your story and the darker moments of your life together , was beautiful to read and don't think I will ever forget ! Xxx 
Ps will write Max's name in the sand for you I walk passed the beach all the time


----------



## jumpingo

Trying4first1 said:


> Hi Jump :happydance: Hope all is going well with you!? I am back here.... again.Praying for a rainbow. I have hope though and am not going to give up xx

i am doing well. slowly coming out of the self-induced denial about being pregnant (that was my default defense mechanism - just pretended i wasn't pregnant:wacko:) starting to get a bit more than just a taco belly and very impatiently waiting to feel movement.:coffee::thumbup:

i have everything crossed for all of you to get your rainbows.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## thumpette

Took a test this morning- around 10 dpo. Bfn&#128532; 

I know it could just be too early but feeling crampy and pmt-y today so have a strong feeling I'm out. It's all so hard.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry thumpette. there's still time, don't get down just yet. 
 
I tested this am too (9dpo) and I swear I see something super faint. I can't figure out how to upload a photo from mobile though. I might have to try to do it from my computer when it's not 4am lol


----------



## thumpette

Fingers crossed hopeful! You need to switch to desktop view and then it'll give an option to upload xxx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It says to enter URL... Urgh I'm so clueless!


----------



## jumpingo

under the reply box, you should have the choice to "Go Advanced" and then scroll down and you can choose "Manage Attachments" and upload.:thumbup:

putting on my squinting eyes!:winkwink:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I got it! :haha: it was so hard to get a pic... It looks darker in person. Fx I'm not crazy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jumpingo

ooooh, i see something!:happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It's light but I think I do too. I'll take another one Friday. 

I'm so glad things are going well for you btw Jump :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm sorry, Thumpette. It is hard. But you're not out yet. 

hopeful.one, fx! Can't wait to see Friday's test.


----------



## thumpette

Can see it quite clearly! Congrats!


----------



## Trying4first1

Omg I see it!!!!!! Eeeek!!!!!! :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## Trying4first1

Glad you are doing well jump! &#128522; I think I will be the same, In complete denial. Def not going to think it will all be ok again until I have my scan that's for sure!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Congratulations, hopeful.one! I somehow missed your post with the pic!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I fought the poas urge today! I'm actually quite proud of that lol tomorrow I'll take one for sure. 

How's everyone doing today? It's almost Friday so it can't be a bad day :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

Lol - I am impressed, hopeful.one! Good reason to be proud. Can't wait to see the results tomorrow.


----------



## thumpette

Ok so I am officially a day late! Got a tiny bit of pink tinge in cm today around 6pm so thought it would start proper but not a bit since. Back killing me for 2 days now- normally period starts within hours of sore back. Will test again tomorrow- hopefully around 12dpo then (if I oved the day after opk). Not feeling hopeful but delighted that my cycle is a day longer at least!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

thumpette said:


> Ok so I am officially a day late! Got a tiny bit of pink tinge in cm today around 6pm so thought it would start proper but not a bit since. Back killing me for 2 days now- normally period starts within hours of sore back. Will test again tomorrow- hopefully around 12dpo then (if I oved the day after opk). Not feeling hopeful but delighted that my cycle is a day longer at least!


Ahh I'm so excited for you to test! Fx!


----------



## thumpette

No good &#128532; Had my pee all ready this morning to dip the test into but then when I 
Wiped there was blood. So bloody unfair. Anyway it was 
A day longer than it has been so moving towards normal- devestated tho x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry thumpette. I went through the exact same thing last month. Hopefully next cycle will be the one for you! xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My test is getting darker! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry, Thumpette. It's a terrible feeling. xo

Yay hopeful!!


----------



## MommyOnMyMind

.hopeful.one. said:


> My test is getting darker! :happydance:

Yay! That is a definite positive! Good luck on your pregnancy journey!!! :)


----------



## Trying4first1

Big congrats hopeful. One! :happydance: 

So sorry thumpette. I really feel for you it is so horrible getting AF. I'm sure I will be in the same boat this time next week. But that is positive your your luteal phase was slightly longer :happydance:


----------



## thumpette

Thanks girls- lovely line hopeful!


----------

